# Hi-Point firearms



## submariner9mm (Apr 18, 2010)

Anybody out there have an opinion on Hi-Point .380, 9mm, or .40 cal.? Are they reliable or are they junk?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=24001

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21718

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21329

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21107

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21075

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20466

I think this sums it up nicely:


Todd said:


> I've never owned one, but the complaints eclipse the positive comments by such a high ratio that I'd never waste the money on one.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

What I said. :smt116


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Points are the current version of the Saturday Night Special...a somewhat functional gun for two-bit criminals who are too stupid to know they need something better...or, for decent folks who need the best protection they can afford, and cannot afford much.

I'm not trying to be confrontational here. I'm just giving a concise opinion. Others will, of course, disagree, and it's up to you to find whatever 'pearls of wisdom' that may (or may not) be contained within these threads.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Would not buy one.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

They generally do not have a very good reputation.

:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Having owned HiPoints in the past. I will say that they are fine guns after you have run them through their 500 round brake in period.
My only real dislike of the gun is the single stack mag.
I can handle single stack on a 1911, but on anything else it is just not acceptable.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> They generally do not have a very good reputation.
> 
> :smt1099


Sure, that's why there are at least 2 internet forums devoted to them, and from occasional views of them, I don't see your opinion reflected.



> Hi Points are the current version of the Saturday Night Special...a somewhat functional gun for two-bit criminals who are too stupid to know they need something better...or, for decent folks who need the best protection they can afford, and cannot afford much.


Again, not the experience I've had from reading through the 2 Hi Point forums I know of. I find it kind of insulting that you consider anyone who owns one to be either a criminal, stupid, or poverty stricken. The common response I've seen is there's a lot who own them who are happy with their operation, thrilled at the price, and are using the money they saved buying a Hi Point to buy ammo.



> Quote Originally Posted by Todd
> I've never owned one, but the complaints eclipse the positive comments by such a high ratio that I'd never waste the money on one.


And as for this comment, that's common for the detractors of the line. They never owned one, they never shot one, they heard a load of crap from people who, quite likely never shot one either. But they're completely convinced what they heard was true.

Oddly enough, I've heard complaints about every brand of firearms made from some folks, but at least I'm open minded enough to check out things for myself before forming an opinion on the relative worth (or lack of it) of a consumer good, be it a clothes washer or a firearm.

I own a C-9, it has better than 3,000 rounds down the tube with nary a hic-up. It ain't pretty, matter of fact, it's a bulky pistol with a limited capacity magazine. It would never be my choice for a carry gun based on the size, weight, and limited magazine capacity. But, when you load it and pull the trigger, if you are capable of shooting fairly accurately, it will put the round where you intended it to go.

Find one at a pawn shop that's been rode hard and put away wet, send it back to the factory, they'll recondition it for no cost. It has a lifetime warranty, not the lifetime of the original buyer, the lifetime of the gun itself. Do some criminals use them? Sure! Some use Sigs, some use Springfields, some use most any brand gun out there. Funny, you never see anyone claim the major brands are ones that "criminals" use.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

stickhauler said:


> Oddly enough, I've heard complaints about every brand of firearms made from some folks, but at least I'm open minded enough to check out things for myself before forming an opinion on the relative worth (or lack of it) of a consumer good, be it a clothes washer or a firearm.


Must be nice to have disposable income like that so even if the majority of reviews on a product are bad, you still go out and buy that product yourself in order to stay open-minded and make your own assessment. For me and my closed-mind, money is pretty tight and if the general consensus on _any_ product is that it's a POS, I'm not wasting the money or the time on it. Now if you'll excuse me my ADD has kicked in, this topic is boring me, and I have a pressing desire to go check my Yugo car forum (since there is a forum about them, they must be good products).


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Todd

:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

Todd said:


> Must be nice to have disposable income like that so even if the majority of reviews on a product are bad, you still go out and buy that product yourself in order to stay open-minded and make your own assessment. For me and my closed-mind, money is pretty tight and if the general consensus on _any_ product is that it's a POS, I'm not wasting the money or the time on it. Now if you'll excuse me my ADD has kicked in, this topic is boring me, and I have a pressing desire to go check my Yugo car forum (since there is a forum about them, they must be good products).


Well, if the majority of "views" come from people who never even handled a certain firearm, and are based on what "my buddies second cousin's brother-in-law" told him, and he told you, I hardly see that as first hand information.

I'd advise anyone who actually has an open mind to check out the opinion of the guns from actual owners of them, rather than hearsay "proof" it's a POS by folks who judge them based on what they heard.

Check with some owners of them here:

Forum Rules

A gun that retails for, in most cases, around $150.00 should be no huge expense for people who can and do go buy guns retailing for better than a thousand on a regular basis, then pontificate and tell all who ask that unless they buy the exact gun, they're stupid, or cheap, or a criminal.

ADD? No, I don't believe that's your issue, I'd say you fit exactly into the mold of the gun owner who "knows" what they chose to buy was exactly what everyone should own, and then gets real cranky when anyone challenges their self-proclaimed "expert" opinion. In other words, a "gun snob."

But have a nice day. Make sure you inform law enforcement that they only need to concentrate on Hi Point owners, as they're the thugs. No criminal ever uses a higher priced gun. They'll refuse to buy a Ruger on the black market, because they ain't a "thug gun."


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

stickhauler said:


> I'd say you fit exactly into the mold of the gun owner who "knows" what they chose to buy was exactly what everyone should own, and then gets real cranky when anyone challenges their self-proclaimed "expert" opinion. In other words, a "gun snob."


Expert? Nope, never proclaimed to be one.

Gun snob? How am I a gun snob? I simply stated that based upon the reviews I would never own one. I never once made any derogatory remarks about anyone who owned one.

Cranky? I'm not the one who is all upset that numerous people say his brand of gun sucks. I own a Sig and a Kel Tec. If people want to say they suck, I could care less. I don't have a fit or go off on a tangent because people don't like the gun I use.

And since you're boldly passing judgments on _my_ character while bravely hiding behind an anonymous screen name, I guess it's OK for me to pass judgments about you. I say that your overzealous, up-on-the-soapbox chest-pounding, making-up-crap-people-never-said proclamations of how great Hi Points are, seems nothing more to me than a pathetic cover-up to mask either your personal insecurities or the insecurities you have about your weapon of choice.

You have a nice day as well.

PS. Because there's a forum about a topic or item is about the weakest argument of a product's quality I have heard. It doesn't automatically mean it's a good product or idea. All it proves is there is a collection of people with the same, and in some cases bad, opinions; like the forum for people who like to smoke crack.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Todd said:


> What I said. :smt116


:smt082:smt082:smt082:anim_lol::smt023


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

stickhauler said:


> ... I'd say you fit exactly into the mold of the gun owner who "knows" what they chose to buy was exactly what everyone should own, and then gets real cranky when anyone challenges their self-proclaimed "expert" opinion ...


Yea, I know what you mean. I hate it when people do this. It sounds just like ....... well ...... You! You're the only one trying to validate your choice of firearm here.

Hi-Point? Not for me. Have I ever owned one? Nope. What's more, I never plan on owning one. I've handled them, and I've shot them. A friend of mine owned a single shot Hi-Point in 40S&W for a while. It shot about a foot low and two foot left, and brought blood (slide bite) almost every time he managed to get it to fire. I shot it so I could get in some malfunction drills.

You want to own one, be my guest. But you're waisting your time extolling the virtues of High-Point ownership here. I think you'll find a more receptive audience at one of the High-Point forums you obviously frequent.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi-Point sucks.

Reason 1. (going down that road?)

Reason 2. (see what I mean)

Reason 3. (uglyer than Glock is possible)

Reason 4. (Poll, you are the 10%)

:smt172


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Hi-Point sucks.
> 
> Reason 1. (going down that road?)
> 
> ...


No, why bother? You put me in mind of the common problem we seem to be having with folks now days, it's pointless to point out the truth to you, as your mind is already made up.

Now then, I know full well I didn't vote 3 times on a single poll, and regardless of your opinion of me, I'm quite capable of reading a simple bar graph chart. Be insulting if that makes you feel better. Now that I see the caliber of folks here, you'll not have to worry about clicking on and reading a post I make, as I'll make sure I avoid such a judgmental forum. I'll spend that time going to web sites where people are willing to listen to others points of view, rather than gang up and attack any contrary opinion.


----------



## 97baja (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a High Point C9. Got it super cheap because the dude said he was sick of the FTF's. I cleaned, which it was filthy, and have run about 100 rounds through it. 50 rounds of White Box and 50 rounds of RSW. I haven't had a single FTF. 

Ugly gun, simple, but if it is all you can afford until you can save up for the one you want, go for it. In my opinion though, keep them clean!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

stickhauler said:


> No, why bother? You put me in mind of the common problem we seem to be having with folks now days, it's pointless to point out the truth to you, as your mind is already made up.


 The truth has been pointed out by Hi Point.



stickhauler said:


> Now then, I know full well I didn't vote 3 times on a single poll, and regardless of your opinion of me, I'm quite capable of reading a simple bar graph chart.


:roll:



stickhauler said:


> Be insulting if that makes you feel better. Now that I see the caliber of folks here, you'll not have to worry about clicking on and reading a post I make, as I'll make sure I avoid such a judgmental forum. I'll spend that time going to web sites where people are willing to listen to others points of view, rather than gang up and attack any contrary opinion.


I am not trying to insult you, just Hi Point, and it didn't take much trying.

That's just the way it is. You get what you pay for. I have seen too many at the range that failed or malfunctioned in some way. We are not telling you not to like them or not to buy one, we are telling you our opinions, which is what you asked for.

If you go to any other gun forum (other that Hi Point forum) you will get the same response about this brand. Actually, the responses at other forums would have been much more harsh, trust me.

You ready to pound sand about this topic yet?

EDIT TO ADD: I thought you were to OP, so my bad on the "which is what you asked for", but you still asked for it.:smt033


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

stickhauler said:


> Now that I see the caliber of folks here, you'll not have to worry about clicking on and reading a post I make, as I'll make sure I avoid such a judgmental forum. I'll spend that time going to web sites where people are willing to listen to others points of view, rather than gang up and attack any contrary opinion.


Gee, don't leave yet.

I just now discovered I am one of the meanies you are mad at. How am I ever going to make amends if you leave?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

stickhauler said:


> Now that I see the caliber of folks here, you'll not have to worry about clicking on and reading a post I make, as I'll make sure I avoid such a judgmental forum. I'll spend that time going to web sites where people are willing to listen to others points of view, rather than gang up and attack any contrary opinion.


Let us know how it turns out for you on another _general_ forum and not one that's populated by brand fanboys. Actually, on second thought, since you've pissed just about everybody off here because you were too busy jamming your head up your ass and not actually _reading_ the posts, but instead making assumptions as to what people were saying because you are so hyper-sensitive you can't see the difference between an attack on the brand and an attack on you, no one probably cares; so bye-bye, and have a nice life. :buttkick:

To all the other members who have contributed their valuable time to this thread, since this thread has definitely outlived its usefulness and the OP can do a search on Hi Point guns here, I'm going to end this train wreck.


----------

